# Nebraska R100 with the Hood and Johnny Heath ( The Heater)!!!



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

It was fun and the 1st time Johnny has shot in 12yrs>didn't take him long to start hitting 12's! For those of you who don't know who Johnny Heath is, He was Pro shooter of the year and held the IBO high score record until a kid from his home town broke that record (Levi) who grow up shooting with Johnny..............


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Levi gave Johnny the bow to shoot with us, it was the bow he had been shooting this year and the the same weekend we're together Johnny was on the TV hunt show with Levi (Name the Game)


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I saw Johnny the other day and he is a god guy. Always fun to be around. He said he was going to start back shooting more. It is good to see that. 
BTW is that not akin to cannibalism in that pic of Johnny and the dinosaur? :mg: Which one do you think is older?:shade:


----------

